# Kreg Klamps marked Down at the Rockler Store



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I went to the Rockler Store in Houston today. Fortunately, I made it out under $50. Whew! That was a close one.

While I was perusing the isles, I saw some Kreg bench clamps hanging on the display, and marked down to $14.99. There was maybe 6 or 8 of them. My thinking is they are discontinuing them and trying to get 'em out the door.

The clamps are designed with a short bolt so it will fit in T tracks that accept 5/16 bolts. I have four and they have worked well for me for several years.

The new style Automaxx clamp is their go to clamp now.

Here is a picture of my clamps in action so you can get a better idea.


----------

